# Please meet my Huntin' Dawg



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!! How exciting!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I didn't tell very many peope I had entered in case we totally bombed LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We also entered junior on Saturday. I was SO proud of his land work. I was getting really nervous, I kept watching all these dogs give really big hunts and several not passing. But Flip was perfect! He pinned those marks, no hunt at all needed! And of course when Flip does something, he does it with style, so he was given the nickname Little Red Bullet.

Unfortunately, his lack of experience got us on water. It was really windy. Flip swam out, got over the island, started swimming the next part, and realized the bird wasn't where it was when he had started. The wind had moved it significantly, and between the waves and the stumps it was hard to spot. He's never been in a situation before where he had to hunt for a bird that was actually in the water, he's always just marked the bird and swam out for it. So he got on the land and looked all over, got back in the water, got back on land, but never could find it. Oh well, considering his lack of training (most of his water experience has been on a beach, so just one shore line with open water, not a lot you can do with that) I am very pleased with how he did this weekend!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to you and Flip!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Jodie<: 

At least the next time you enter him for JH, you won't worry so much. You have a great dog there. And I'm sure he had a LOT of fun.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! congrats!
Hope to see you here more often


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats again  Those rapidly moving water marks are the worst for JH dogs!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Great job!!! Thanks for being so inspiring..... I love hearing about Flip. (His name is one of my absolute favorites) I think that's just awesome to have him working on what they were originally bred to do.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! Quite impressive!! It was fun reading the details of the adventure ~ congratulations!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations!!
Good to see Mercedes running a dog as well--do you know who she had entered? Just wondering if it is one of Bonnie's half-sibs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Congratulations!!
> Good to see Mercedes running a dog as well--do you know who she had entered? Just wondering if it is one of Bonnie's half-sibs.


Pedigree: Belvedere Bonnie Lass by Goldenloch

Mercedes was using a walker, so she would go out to the line and then Deborah would bring her dog to her from the blind.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Pedigree: Belvedere Bonnie Lass by Goldenloch
> 
> Mercedes was using a walker, so she would go out to the line and then Deborah would bring her dog to her from the blind.


Yup, Bonnie's baby sister Bonnie! Mercedes and I both had Trey puppies in the fall of 2010--a bunch of people saw them and then Deborah had her litter. I think they are the last batch there will be as there wasn't much left in storage on him. That happiness to work sure comes through!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There was lots of talk there of Gus, how there's only five straws left and how several breeders are waiting on a bitch "worthy" enough to use for breeding since that will be the end.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How fun! I'm going to try for a WC this summer too. Looking forward to having some open water in a month or so to train.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hunt test season here ends in May and doesn't start back up again until fall. So I dont know if we'll get a chance to get to another test any time soon. But that may be a good thing, since I am always able to train so much more in the summer. 

I have an old friend that bought a boarding kennel on what used to be field trial grounds, so it has some technical ponds on it. I'm going to call her to see if it's in good enough shape to take my dog out to. I went out a few years ago and it was the most disgusting smelling water ever, but I guess ill have to suffer through it. Hard to train even a JH on a beach!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

If the ponds are in an interesting configuration it could be worthwhile doing the spend to put in the chemicals to clean the water.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats! I love seeing pics of all the beautiful Goldens. 
I want so bad to get one.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats Jodie! The GHGRC always puts on a nice JH/SH and WC/WCX test and this time of year is spectacular with the bluebonnets.

Let's see: it's now April. October is 6 months away. Plenty of time to work on land triples and water doubles for the WCX at the National........... : )


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

luvgld7 said:


> Congrats Jodie! The GHGRC always puts on a nice JH/SH and WC/WCX test and this time of year is spectacular with the bluebonnets.
> 
> Let's see: it's now April. October is 6 months away. Plenty of time to work on land triples and water doubles for the WCX at the National........... : )


Aw, why wait til then, I was going to head up your way next month. Just kidding! I don't think I plan to try for a WCX, maybe someday far far down the road, but the thought of Flip needing to be steady and honor makes me tired LOL.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Just catching up on this.
Congratulation to you and Flip!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

congratulations! I hope to follow soon in your footsteps. 

BTW I'm from Houston but live where the army takes us. Your photos made me homesick! Love those bluebonnets.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Jodie and Flip! Great pictures.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Can't believe I missed this. Congratulations on the WC! We hope to try soon.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

YAY Flip and Jodie!!!!!!

Sorry I am so late responding. It's hard on your phone to search threads. I am excited for your field fun. I know Flip is a good boy. I bet his eyes lit up. 

I find the field work helps a LOT for proofing other things. I mean Gabby loves birds more than anything in the world. If she can sit at the start line while a flyer is shot (or better yet wounded) she can sit at an agility start line or any time I ask her to in obedience. You should train when you can over the summer so you can play next fall. Flip would still be working but in his mind it would be fun. For JH you just need marks, lots of them land a water. Handling comes later. 

I am so excited for you!! The pictures were awesome. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> YAY Flip and Jodie!!!!!!
> 
> You should train when you can over the summer so you can play next fall. Flip would still be working but in his mind it would be fun. For JH you just need marks, lots of them land a water.
> 
> ...


ugh, I don't see that happening, too hot and humid for anything during the summer like that! We got a JH pass yesterday, don't plan on going past junior.


----------

